# Pretend moonlight



## SquarePeg (Aug 15, 2016)

Just messing around with white balance and color.  I like that way this one came out.




Bar Harbor2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 16, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 16, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Just messing around with white balance and color.  I like that way this one came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot; nice idea!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 16, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Cool shot.





Dagwood56 said:


> Nice.





otherprof said:


> Nice shot; nice idea!



Thanks all!


----------



## goooner (Aug 16, 2016)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2016)

All you need is a bunch of frogs croakin'.


----------

